# Chess Registration/HIN Details



## Chorlton (19 October 2009)

Hello All,

I have a quick question regarding Chess Registration.

Over the last few months I have registered with a number of different Brokers and have subsequently received letters from the ASX informing me that I have been registered into the CHESS System, together with my new HIN numbers.

Consequently, I now have a number of different HIN numbers. Does this matter, or should I only be trading under one HIN number?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Chorlton (20 October 2009)

Just thought I would "bump" this post up in case anyone who can comment initially missed it.......

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## peter2 (20 October 2009)

Link to FAQ re CHESS at ASX


----------



## YELNATS (20 October 2009)

Chorlton said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding Chess Registration.
> 
> ...




Although I'm not sure why you have done it, I don't think it matters having more than one broker and therefore a number of different HIN numbers.

Personally, I trade with only with one broker, although with up to 7 different family accounts, but I have only one HIN number per account.

I find that complex enough without having multiple HIN numbers per account.


----------



## Chorlton (20 October 2009)

Being new to the Aussie Markets, I initially thought that it might be possible to use the same HIN number with multiple Brokers, so as to keep my record keeping easier.... 

Thanks for the replies and clarification......


----------

